# Chat Room?



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

How about getting a live chat room for UKAPS?  :idea:  Would people use it? We could do regular "meets" with certain topics etc as well.... 

Just a thought...

Tom


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Feb 2008)

I would! I'm on here quite alot, it would be good for chat but I wouldn't want to have to only talk about a certain topic...


----------



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

what I meant was that occasionally there could be meets for certain subjects if people wanted, but also for general use the rest of the time   

Tom


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

surely you could just use msn messenger?
But then I'm  unfamiliar with chat rooms.


----------



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

Could do, but I just thought it might be nice to have one on here though. I like using the one on UK Aquarist, for general chats and fishy chats

Tom


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Feb 2008)

I don't have everyones msn addresses...
but yeah I could use msn...


----------

